# 59 Gallon Barrel



## thunder2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well its time to try this 59 gallon wine barrel out. I need some help . I think it will be fun. Come on lets do it together. What would life be without a challenge. Are you with me. Lets do it. The first thing we need to do is what. Told you it was going to be a challenge. The primary can I use a large trash can? I know it should be food grade,but I know they are pretty much one in the same. I just need some input on what would be easy. Heres the thing Im going to do it. I just think it should be a group project. We could all benifit from the whole project. Whos with me?


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with you. I would be afraid of using non food grade plastic. Where are we getting juice from?


----------



## thunder2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

We where trying to think of which juice. We dont want to make it to hard. I dont even know what that might be. My first attempt is still not done yet. It is getting there though. My wife thinks I am crazy or lost my mine. I have always wanted to make some homemade wine and a week before christmas I had a tree fall on me and break my scapula. After they lifelighted me out to the hospital and keep me in there to long. Now it takes 4 months for that to heal so I have to take advantage of it the best I can ,so here we go.


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm totally with you! I sure hope your ok! I'm about to buy two 2.5 gallon barrels, so the same process would apply, except for your garbage pail issue.  

Where is your barrel stored? Do you have a floor drain in your cellar? I know that barrels need to be filled with water a few times to get the wood to expand and seal, so they won't leak. Have you filled it with water? I'm assuming this barrel has been fired and is treated and ready?

Obviously, the next trick is getting enough juice as the guys above are asking about. Next, is how much yeast you will need. God, I can only imagine it will be a large amount! Do you have an ore from a canoe? You may need this to stir things up, or you will definitely need that drill/mixer attachment.

As for your wife, that's all you..... we can only help with the wine!


----------



## thunder2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

The barrel came out of nappa valley were it was used for white wine (They have a good supply of them if you need one). A lot of people around here in southern Indiana have used big oak barrels but they get them from the Jack Daniels or Jim Beam plants that are in Kentucky. When you drink there wine you can smell the wiskey in the bottle. I dont want anything to do with that so I ordered my from the wine country. It has been treated and checked and is supose to be ready to go. 
The primary is the issue at the moment not sure what type to use. Once placed in primary Im not sure how long to expect to see SG at racking point.


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you know how many seasons the barrel was used? Knowing how much oak it's going to impart might affect your choice of wine made and/or length of aging in the barrel.


----------



## thunder2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not sure I guess I need to figure that one out. I hope they know where I got it.


----------

